# new pics of the 66



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

merry christmas all! hope it was a good one for u. i wanted give a quick holiday update on the gto. the 66 is now running and seems very well. no leaks and the 068 cam is broken in. new timing chain, viton rear seal, refreshed heads, gaskets, fuel pump and water pump. after the holiday family stuff today, i grabbed a beer or so , gave her an oil change and enjoyed the exhaust sounds (and fumes)  here are a few pics i took tonight. body still in progress and tri power install next. thanks for all the help. :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's lookin real good!! :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice job! arty:


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

looks good keep up the good work


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks guys, hopefully 09 will be the year to get her back on the road. although thoughts of mounting a seat and a few pedals have crossed my mind :lol: :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Beautiful work, and thanks for posting. Is that a RED Hurst shift knob?? (Drool...)

Jeff


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Beautiful work, and thanks for posting. Is that a RED Hurst shift knob?? (Drool...)
> 
> Jeff


thanks jeff. the car does have a hurst shifter and that little red ball has been there since i was a kid, so yes it is..


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cozy garage man. The car looks like its coming around great.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks super Man, I like!!!...:cool


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

thank you again guys for the compliments and help. this site is awesome. :cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

looking great


----------

